# samsung galaxy s4 4g enabled?



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello curious to know if my device supports 4g network? Is there a way one can confirm compatibility? Thx


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it supports 4g and if you are getting it, it should say 4g or something similar in the notifications at the top of the screen.


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

I got original I9500


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Who did you get it from did you check with them


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Bought it from a Samsung dealership. Bought it in a hurry.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Specs please read Samsung I9500 Galaxy S4 - Full phone specifications your service provider may need to be 4G


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Thx .octa core doesn't seem to have LTE. Its the snap dragon version.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This one Samsung I9505 Galaxy S4 - Full phone specifications


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have an S4 and can assure you it can do 4G. What matters more is the carrier. Prior to this awesome device I have an HTV Evo 4G LTE that was made for Sprint. I flashed it to my carrier (Cricket) but due to the way it was built I could only get 3G out of it.


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

Exynos octa core version doesn't support LTE. Its the the snap dragon qualcomm version that does so.


----------



## hermnagenda (Oct 9, 2011)

9500 is exynos 9505 is snap dragon


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is 4g capable to


----------

